# Steering Wheel



## chuzz (Apr 20, 2019)

Just for the heck of it, I  thought I'd ask if any of you guys remember the old  Huffy 20" bikes that had the banana seat, high sissy bar and steering wheel?  I had a neighbor that got one of those for Christmas I THINK of 69, maybe later, and she was the envy of the neighborhood. If she let you ride it down the street, that was a privilege. I rode it once and didn't much care for that steering wheel, but it still looked cool. This is identical to the one that Nita got. I never understood why her daddy got her a boys bike, but it was still cool. This one looks to me like the wheel is turned in the wrong direction because the forks are facing the wrong direction for the photo!  LOL


----------



## ricobike (Apr 20, 2019)

Called "The Wheel" by Huffy.  Here's an ad.  I'm sure others will know more.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 20, 2019)

Huffy was way ahead of their time.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 20, 2019)

You occasionally see people in London riding modern 'fixies' with much smaller diameter steering wheels.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 20, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 983611
> Huffy was way ahead of their time.



Flintstones...................meet the Flintstones......................Awwww you get it !


----------



## Roger Henning (Apr 20, 2019)

In the first blue bike picture you have the fork on backwards.  Roger


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 20, 2019)

I think it’s just spun around.
The cool thing about this set up, was that you could sit on your bike and spin  backwards in circles, and the fork would spin around in a planetary motion.
Kind of something to do while waiting for the cute girls to walk by after school.

But, what is on backwards, is the Sissy Bar.
The slight bend at the top should face to the rear.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 20, 2019)

What, were you watching me ?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 20, 2019)

Just joking..............................I rode a bike with a Chain ring type steering wheel...................Low Rider style....................not my bike.....................but I thought it was COOOL !


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 20, 2019)

Hey, great minds think a like!
Another Sting Ray trick I learned as a kid, was that if I put the kick stand down at speed and power slid the bike with your foot holding it down against the street, it would send a shower of sparks flying.
Super cool effect at night, but not too good for the longevity of the kick stand.
Motorcycle Speedway was big on Saturday nights in my hometown, so it was fun to try and emulate your favorite racers.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 20, 2019)

Don't  forget the "Evil Knievel "   Jumps !


----------



## chuzz (Apr 20, 2019)

Roger Henning said:


> In the first blue bike picture you have the fork on backwards.  Roger




Not my circus, not my monkey!  LOL If you read my post, you'd see where  I mentioned that, but I think the steering wheel just needs a 180 degree turn.


----------



## chuzz (Apr 20, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Don't  forget the "Evil Knievel "   Jumps !



I actually loosened the front wheel on an "arch enemy's" bike when we had our ramp jump set up in the neighborhood. He didn't contribute to the construction or placement, and ran his mouth about how far he'd go. His flight was so-so, but his landing was spectacular!  Hehehehehehehe!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 20, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> You occasionally see people in London riding modern 'fixies' with much smaller diameter steering wheels.




 ............  Get some pics!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Apr 20, 2019)

chuzz said:


> Just for the heck of it, I thought I'd ask if any of you guys remember the old Huffy 20" bikes that had the banana seat, high sissy bar and steering wheel? I had a neighbor that got one of those for Christmas I THINK of 69, maybe later, and she was the envy of the neighborhood. If she let you ride it down the street, that was a privilege. I rode it once and didn't much care for that steering wheel, but it still looked cool. This is identical to the one that Nita got. I never understood why her daddy got her a boys bike, but it was still cool. This one looks to me like the wheel is turned in the wrong direction because the forks are facing the wrong direction for the photo! LOL
> 
> View attachment 983589



Back then there was a kid we knew who got one of those bikes...he was spoiled rotten, other kids didn't like him so he got "clotheslined" we called it. 
He would go flying down this alley so kids tied a rope on a telephone pole about 5ft up. When he went through kids yanked on it catching him in the neck. He actually looped around...lucky they didn't kill him.
I wasn't involved... I watched though.
Since he didn't get hurt too bad it was funny. [emoji16] 

Sent from my Bell candlestick


----------



## bikemonkey (Apr 21, 2019)

Early example in the evolution of the steering wheel bicycle


----------



## Sven (Apr 21, 2019)

This steering wheel and linkage(s) seems way too complex as well as the front end weight.




Chain steering wheel still available
https://www.amazon.com/Lowrider-Chain-Steering-Wheel-Chrome/dp/B00ILJWNAC


----------

